# Teriyaki Wings Recipe



## Callisto in NC (Aug 27, 2008)

I did this last night and they were FABULOUS if I do say so myself.  First ingredient is patience because they are baked, not fried.  

Heat oven to 350 degrees F.  
In sauce pan combine:
1 Bottle World Harbor Teriyaki sauce
1/2 cup honey
1/4 brown sugar

Heat until bubbly.  

Wash one pound (or more if you like) package of chicken "winglets" (whole wings would work but the winglets are the generally the drumlet portion only)
Layer in a shallow cooking dish.  

Pour bubbly sauce over winglets slightly covering about 1/3 of the bottom.  

Bake for 10 minutes, turn.  Bake 10 minutes, turn.  Repeat a couple of times so that wings get glossy.  When internal temp reaches 170, pull from oven and place wings in remaining sauce.  Place wire cooling rack in cookie sheet and place wings on top of cooling rack.  Place wings back in oven 5-7 minutes depending on desired crispiness of outside.  

Cool and eat.  

It was a great change from spicy wings.  Only problem, I forgot to take pictures so I'll need  to be doing this again tomorrow.  Even my daughter loved these and she's picky.


----------



## Chef2337 (Aug 27, 2008)

Sounds like a good Crock Pot in the A.M.


----------



## Callisto in NC (Aug 27, 2008)

Crock pot and then finish in the oven when I get home?  That might work.


----------



## GrillingFool (Aug 27, 2008)

Baked! YUM!
I will be trying these.
Thanks!


----------



## Chef2337 (Aug 27, 2008)

When you get home put under the broiler for a quick minute.  That would do wonders on the sauce and not take as much time.


----------



## Callisto in NC (Aug 27, 2008)

This all came about because Walmart was out of their wings.  I decided to make my own and they were ssoooooooooooooo much better.  It just took a long time.  Worth it though.  Totally worth it.  I got double the amount for the price by making my own.


----------



## Callisto in NC (Aug 28, 2008)

Okay ~ Pictures ~

Winglets waiting for the oven






Winglets getting yummy on the cooling rack





Finished Product





Yes, I made them again last night


----------



## debbie24 (Aug 30, 2008)

oh those look yummy!  I think i'll try those tomorrow.  1 quick question.  About how long does yours take in the oven?  I have to pick up a good thermometer.  both i have dont work properly or i just dont know what i'm doing.


----------



## kitchenelf (Aug 30, 2008)

I LOVE homemade wings and teriyaki is a favorite!  Baked is also preferred....so...I've got my printer going.  I just have to find that glaze...never mind...I clicked on the link and I have seen this stuff at the grocery store!

Thanks.  I love the way honey bakes up - all sticky and gooey.  And the sacrifice you had to make (making them again) to post a picture - that's just so thoughtful!


----------



## Callisto in NC (Aug 30, 2008)

debbie24 said:


> oh those look yummy!  I think i'll try those tomorrow.  1 quick question.  About how long does yours take in the oven?  I have to pick up a good thermometer.  both i have dont work properly or i just dont know what i'm doing.


They do take about an hour but that's with opening the oven a lot to turn them in the glaze and then finishing them off takes about 10 minutes.  I admittedly do cook on 350 so they cook slower to get more flavor.  

I admit, I'm making them again tonight because, well, I need to perfect the recipe.  

Adding just a touch of ginger adds a new twist.  Avoid seasame seeds, they just burn.


----------



## kitchenelf (Aug 30, 2008)

How about a bit of toasted sesame oil instead?


----------



## debbie24 (Aug 30, 2008)

I'm thinking about making these tomorrow with a copy cat pizza hut pizza recipe so we'll see how it goes.  If you have any additional tips from your trial tonight please let us know.  Thanks so much for the recipe they look delish.


----------



## babetoo (Aug 30, 2008)

wish i had some, awesome

babe


----------



## Mama (Aug 30, 2008)

Yummy Callisto!  I'll bet they would be great on the grill too!


----------



## pacanis (Aug 30, 2008)

Wow. Those look so messy sticky _good_! 

Thanks. I'll be giving these a try. The sauce sounds like a nice changeup to put in my wing arsenal.


----------



## Callisto in NC (Aug 30, 2008)

kitchenelf said:


> How about a bit of toasted sesame oil instead?


I don't think it needs it.  I had some sesame honey teriyaki sauce that I thought I'd try and it didn't work so that's why I tossed out don't use the seeds.  

I did try SIL's slow cook idea tonight and while they were good, but they weren't as good.  Slow cooking is great but you have to have a little bit of fresh sauce that hasn't got any chicken fat in it for the final glazing.   So if you slow cook them, make sure you reserve some sauce to glaze with.  It just adds so much punch.


----------



## kitchenelf (Aug 31, 2008)

I can see how slow-cooking wouldn't quite do the trick.  Chicken normally has to be cooked faster to retain its moisture.  Maybe thighs cooked in the crockpot with the same teriyaki sauce................?


----------



## deelady (Aug 31, 2008)

I make some sticky balsamic glazed wings recipe and for the sesame seeds I just sprinkle them on top after they come out the oven....no worries for burning!


----------



## LEFSElover (Aug 31, 2008)

_...............skuse me while I go get me some thighs and a certain Maui Mountain sauce, Longs drugs usually has a large supply of things Hawaiian....._
__ 
_KE, you have a good seasoning to predust your birds parts with < not the grill seasoning but Vicky's House Seasoning................_


----------



## pacanis (Aug 31, 2008)

This was a really good sauce. 
And while I cut it back some, by half, I need to find a way not to waste so much.... maybe just brush as they're cooking. Excellent sauce! Here they are outta da pot and into da fire (or onto the grill anyway)


----------



## kitchenelf (Aug 31, 2008)

LEFSElover said:


> _...............skuse me while I go get me some thighs and a certain Maui Mountain sauce, Longs drugs usually has a large supply of things Hawaiian....._
> 
> _KE, you have a good seasoning to predust your birds parts with < not the grill seasoning but Vicky's House Seasoning................_



YES I DO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Thanks suuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuz!


----------



## deelady (Aug 31, 2008)

and where can I get in on this seasoning KE????????????????????????????????


----------



## Callisto in NC (Sep 1, 2008)

pacanis said:


> This was a really good sauce.
> And while I cut it back some, by half, I need to find a way not to waste so much.... maybe just brush as they're cooking. Excellent sauce! Here they are outta da pot and into da fire (or onto the grill anyway)


pacanis ~ you have no clue how honored I am that you tried this.  Thank you.  I hope you enjoy it so much.


----------



## pacanis (Sep 1, 2008)

Honored? It was my pleasure. They will be made often 
There's a better pic of them in last night's dinner thread. After they darkened up some.


----------



## debbie24 (Sep 2, 2008)

Callisto in NC we had them on sunday, it was very good and DH said he would love to have them again.  It was a tiny bit salty but i think if i used low sodium teriyaki it will cut down on that.  I didnt use the teriyaki sauce you posted tho, i couldnt find it so i used kikkoman (sp).  Also i messed up a little and forgot to boil the sauce before pouring over the chicken but remembered and boiled it before i did the 2nd dipping in the left over sauce.  Not sure if it made a difference but we'll find out next time i make them.  Thank you for the recipe.


----------



## LEFSElover (Sep 2, 2008)

*Callisto, I'm just thankful you posted the idea of making teriyaki wings to begin with.  It got me started and although I don't have a source other than the Internet to get that correct sauce, mine turned out wonderful last night.  Very ooey gooey sticky and delicious.  I asked husband if he wanted me to do him lunch for work today.  He asked if there were any more leftovers from dinner last night, specifically the chicken, I said yep, he said, wrap 'em up please.  Testament...*


----------



## Callisto in NC (Sep 12, 2008)

I'm glad people like them.  Kikkoman is definitely WAY saltier than the World Harbor.  That's why I like World Harbor, far less sodium. 

I really am glad people like these.  It's not often I make something up and have it be a hit.  I think this will be the first meal in the new house next weekend.


----------

